# Ram Speed questions!



## FireFox (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I have bought 6 x 4GB 1866 Ram, honestly i never care that much about learning how to read Ram's speed, i always have bought Ram with high MHz and XMP profile installed it and let it run and that was ok.

Now my question is:
Are my Ram running at 1866, lower or higher speed?

Here is a pic:





Thanks in Advance.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 17, 2016)

Well if you multiply that by 2 you have your answer.  So no it seems not. Are you using the XMP profile?

Edit: you can check under the SPD tab for the profile speeds available.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2016)

Seems like the timings are abit loose aswell.

Post a pic of the SPD tab.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 17, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Seems like the timings are abit loose aswell.
> 
> Post a pic of the SPD tab.


 LOL yeah just added that to my edit...


----------



## FireFox (Aug 17, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Well if you multiply that by 2 you have your answer.  So no it seems not. Are you using the XMP profile?


Why 2 if it's running Triple channel, should be x 3?

Evga SR 2 Motherboard doesn't have XMP profile.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why 2 if it's running Triple channel, should be x 3?
> 
> Evga SR 2 Motherboard doesn't have XMP profile.



iirc DDR3 stands for Double Data Rate type 3


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2016)

DDR3 is dual data rate so 750MHz is 1500MHz effective speed. Triple channel is something different(and is working fine based on that cpu-z screenshot).


----------



## FireFox (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why 2 if it's running Triple channel, should be x 3?
> 
> Evga SR 2 Motherboard doesn't have XMP profile.



Well if you can't use the XMP profile then it will just run the "standard JDEC profile" so that is what you are getting. Only thing you can do is write down all the XMP timings from the SPD Tab and put them in yourself if you want the advertised speeds.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why 2 if it's running Triple channel, should be x 3?


Double data rate (or DDR), it lets the memory transfer data on both the rising and falling edges of the clock signal, giving it the capability to move information nearly twice as quickly as with regular SDR SDRAM.

Dual channel or in your case Triple channel should not be confused with double data rate (DDR), in which data exchange happens twice per DRAM clock. The two technologies are independent of each other and many motherboards use both, by using DDR memory in a dual-channel configuration.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 18, 2016)

If you are going to OC the X5677's, try manually setting the ram for 1333.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> If you are going to OC the X5677's, try manually setting the ram for 1333.


The X5677 are overclocked, i was reading that when you increase Bus speed automatically ram frequency increase, but in my case it seems that it's not working that way, i know that i am missing something, what? i don't know, something really funny, when i change Timings and voltage to 165v CPU-z show the new timings but it doesn't show the new voltage


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The X5677 are overclocked, i was reading that when you increase Bus speed automatically ram frequency increase, but in my case it seems that it's not working that way, i know that i am missing something, what? i don't know, something really funny, when i change Timings and voltage to 165v CPU-z show the new timings but it doesn't show the new voltage


Yeah CPU-Z can't/doesn't do it. You can double check with something like AIDA or HWinfo I'm sure.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> DDR3 is dual data rate so 750MHz is 1500MHz effective speed. Triple channel is something different(and is working fine based on that cpu-z screenshot).


It's not working fine, 1866 ÷ 2 = 933 and the Ram is running at 1500 ÷ 2 = 750.

Btw an user from another forum told me: 

You need to increase CPU Uncore Frequency to raise memory multiplier. Don't leave it at 12X.

That's mean that in certain parts i am right when i say that it's not running properly.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 18, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> If you are going to OC the X5677's, try manually setting the ram for 1333.


WHY? Why would you underclock the RAM? It's rated for 1866MHz.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope. Your RAM is running in odd 1500 MHz mode. Are they the same sticks (same latencies and same clock speed) from the same manufacturer?
Maybe you'll have to manually adjust your timings and voltages to achieve 1866 MHz.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> WHY? Why would you underclock the RAM? It's rated for 1866MHz.


Maybe you should read the while thread

I don't want to downclock it, the problem is that Ram is running at 1500 and they are rated 1866.



Komshija said:


> Nope. Your RAM is running in odd 1500 MHz mode. Are they the same sticks (same latencies and same clock speed) from the same manufacturer?
> Maybe you'll have to manually adjust your timings and voltages to achieve 1866 MHz.



Of course they are all the same, i have bought it all together.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe you should read the while thread
> 
> I don't want to downclock it, the problem is that Ram is running at 1500 and they are rated 1866.[/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


Re-read my quote.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 18, 2016)

It's quite strange why they run at odd 1500 MHz. Timings seem to be OK, matching with those on the sticker... What else? Check RAM voltage, VCCIO, VCCSA and adjust them properly. If that doesn't work, try with dual channel for testing purposes.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Re-read my quote.



You wrote: WHY? Why would you underclock the RAM? It's rated for 1866MHz.

What do you mean?

Maybe i am too old to understand what you mean.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You wrote: WHY? Why would you underclock the RAM? It's rated for 1866MHz.
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Maybe i am too old to understand what you mean.


Sir, with all respect...






Your RAM is rated for 1866 MHz,  and this gentleman was suggesting you to run it at 1333MHz, hence my response.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 18, 2016)

Is the system stable with the ram @ 1500 or does it crash?
What are the others in the Xeon club getting for ram speed?

For the "others" this is not a desktop chip, it is a *server* chip.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Sir, with all respect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I got what you mean



jsfitz54 said:


> Is the system stable with the ram @ 1500 or does it crash?


The system is stable but that's not the point, the point is why are the running at 1500 when the can/should run at 1866.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 18, 2016)

Look at this, page 10: https://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/wp-westmere-ex-memory-performance-ww-en.pdf 

https://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/intel-vtune-amplifier-xe/topic/283958


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> For the "others" this is not a desktop chip, it is a *server* chip.


It doesn't matter, there are people out there with the same board and the same chip that I have and they have Ram running at 2000+.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 18, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Well if you multiply that by 2 you have your answer.  So no it seems not. Are you using the XMP profile?


Isn't that only for Dual channel?
Triple channel multiply by 3, and it's overclocked to around 2.2MHz.
You could try changing the FSB : Dram ratio.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Triple channel multiply by 3, and it's overclocked to around 2.2MHz.


That's exactly what i said in one of my previous post, but they said it's wrong.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 18, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Isn't that only for Dual channel?
> Triple channel multiply by 3, and it's overclocked to around 2.2MHz.
> You could try changing the FSB : Dram ratio.


RAM runs a "Double Data Rate"(get it? DDR) No matter the configuration. Single, Dual, Triple, Quad, makes no difference in it's actual speed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Well if you can't use the XMP profile then it will just run the "standard JDEC profile" so that is what you are getting. Only thing you can do is write down all the XMP timings from the SPD Tab and put them in yourself if you want the advertised speeds.



This board uses a non uefi bios- the user manual is pretty sparce for a overclockers/enthusiast board, even ASRock and Asus manuals are more detailed.

The only places I could suggest is Memory configuration.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

I should be soon at home i will post a few Bios pics.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

@bogmali you're making me things difficult


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 18, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> This board uses a non uefi bios- the user manual is pretty sparce for a overclockers/enthusiast board, even ASRock and Asus manuals are more detailed.
> 
> The only places I could suggest is Memory configuration.


Well XMP has been around long before UEFI but it only goes back so far and only was available with later chipsets


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Well XMP has been around long before UEFI but it only goes back so far and only was available with later chipsets



I Know XMP was around during Core 2. There has to be more configuration options than that manual has.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 18, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> I Know XMP was around during Core 2. There has to be more configuration options than that manual has.


Well it being a "server chip" oriented board it may just not be an option? Not like you would be buying ECC RAM with XMP for example.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 18, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Isn't that only for Dual channel?
> Triple channel multiply by 3, and it's overclocked to around 2.2MHz.


You're confusing memory channels and memory data rate they are two separate technologies. 

Theoretically, dual-channel configurations double the memory bandwidth when compared to single-channel configurations. This should not be confused with double data rate (DDR) memory, which doubles the usage of DRAM bus by transferring data both on the rising and falling edges of the memory bus clock signals.

DDR should not be confused with dual channel, in which each memory channel accesses two RAM modules simultaneously. The two technologies are independent of each other and many motherboards use both, by using DDR memory in a dual channel configuration.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

Bios Settings 






Ram timings




Voltage configuration




Voltage configuration # 2




Some tweaks that i don't know what they are for




Memory configuration




Memory configuration 2




I guess Memory configuration 3


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2016)

Which BIOS are you using?

http://drivers.softpedia.com/blog/E...sion-A58-for-the-Classified-SR-2-349426.shtml


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Which BIOS are you using?
> 
> http://drivers.softpedia.com/blog/E...sion-A58-for-the-Classified-SR-2-349426.shtml


A58


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2016)

I fired up my X5680's last night and I am still playing with the settings since it dumped my old ones when I went to load A56 BIOS 

I'll post some screenies once I get my stable settings back.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)

bogmali said:


> I fired up my X5680's last night and I am still playing with the settings since it dumped my old ones when I went to load A56 BIOS
> 
> I'll post some screenies once I get my stable settings back.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 18, 2016)

The BIOS only lists DDR-1333 so do you need to overclock the RAM for speeds higher then 1333?  This thread has SR-2 owners talking about overclock settings so maybe it can help you out. https://hardforum.com/threads/sr-2-optimization-thread.1541357/
Have you tried playing with the CPU Frequency Setting to see if that changes your RAM speed?


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 18, 2016)

Check your DIMM voltages, you're running your 1.5v memory at 1.65v!

Force the DIMM voltages down to 1.5V in BIOS, and set memory speeds to 14x (1867MHz), then set your timings to what G.Skill rates the memory at.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 18, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> set memory speeds to 14x (1867MHz)


Setting the CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) to 1867 Mhz (14 X) changes the memory frequency?  Or were you referring to another setting?
I thought the only way to overclock ram on this mobo was by upping the CPU Frequency Setting?  Is CPU Frequency Setting the same as BCLK?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 18, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> Check your DIMM voltages, you're running your 1.5v memory at 1.65v!
> 
> Force the DIMM voltages down to 1.5V in BIOS, and set memory speeds to 14x (1867MHz), then set your timings to what G.Skill rates the memory at.


Nothing unusual there my XMP Profile for 2400 is 1.65v most "OC profiles" are. 1.65 was actually the Default voltage for that chipset anyways.

Edit: You see mine uses 1.65 on the XMP. His chipset is actually that by default, He would be undervolting for his setup at 1.5V.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 19, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Nothing unusual there my XMP Profile for 2400 is 1.65v most "OC profiles" are. 1.65 was actually the Default voltage for that chipset anyways.
> 
> Edit: You see mine uses 1.65 on the XMP. His chipset is actually that by default, He would be undervolting for his setup at 1.5V.


Just to offer another idea, the sticker on the ram does say 1.50V. And his CPU-Z shows 1.50V for all in the timings table.
G.Skill shows a Tested Speed 1866Mhz at 1.50V http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl9d-8gbxl
Also on NewEgg it shows his DDR3 1866 with 1.5V - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455

But I'm no ram expert so *INSTG8R *could be right and 1.65V is the best voltage.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Nothing unusual there my XMP Profile for 2400 is 1.65v most "OC profiles" are. 1.65 was actually the Default voltage for that chipset anyways.
> 
> Edit: You see mine uses 1.65 on the XMP. His chipset is actually that by default, He would be undervolting for his setup at 1.5V.



My ram at 2400 calls for 1.65 as well.

By the way perhaps on intel for ecc and xmp, on Amd there is ecc and xmp lol

I think those are ram profiles. You had there knoxx29, id leave memory 1 and 2 at auto and try 3.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Agentbb007 said:


> Setting the CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) to 1867 Mhz (14 X) changes the memory frequency?  Or were you referring to another setting?
> I thought the only way to overclock ram on this mobo was by upping the CPU Frequency Setting?  Is CPU Frequency Setting the same as BCLK?


Changing the MCH strap will overclock ram too (Memory Controller Hub)


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 19, 2016)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> RAM runs a "Double Data Rate"(get it? DDR) ....


Could you try to be a bit more condescending? 


Agentbb007 said:


> Just to offer another idea, the sticker on the ram does say 1.50V. And his CPU-Z shows 1.50V for all in the timings table.
> G.Skill shows a Tested Speed 1866Mhz at 1.50V http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl9d-8gbxl
> Also on NewEgg it shows his DDR3 1866 with 1.5V - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455
> 
> ...


It's possible that he needs an earlier model Ram that is meant to run at 1.65V, from Ivy Bridge chip set onwards voltages reduced to 1.5V.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It's possible that he needs an earlier model Ram that is meant to run at 1.65V, from Ivy Bridge chip set onwards voltages reduced to 1.5V.


RAM is set at 1.65V in in the bios.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 19, 2016)

G.Skill only lists up to DDR3 1600 in triple channel kits, and the command rate should be set to 2.
1866 should work, i'd love to get my hands on one to try it.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> G.Skill only lists up to DDR3 1600 in triple channel kits, and the command rate should be set to 2.
> 1866 should work, i'd love to get my hands on one to try it.


Last night after many hours trying different settings i have managed to make the Ram run at 1000+, to make that possible i have had to increase the Bus Speed to 198 and decrease the CPU's multiplier to 12, decreasing the CPU multiplier decrease the CPU GHz and the results were:
CPU 2.4GHz - Ram 1000+, not worth at all, right now the CPU's are overclocked at 4.0GHz, last night i did a slight overclock to 4.2GHz and the Ram was running at 800+, higher overclock = higher Ram Speed, till i don't Watercooler those CPU's i won't overclock higher than 4.2GHz.

Edit: if i had a CPU with higher multiplier, for example: with a multiplier of 30 things would be a lot easier, so far as i know the X5687 3.6GHz/ turbo boost 3.80GHz is 27 but i don't think that things would change that much.



Caring1 said:


> Changing the MCH strap will overclock ram too (Memory Controller Hub)



I have set it at 2266MHz


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Last night after many hours trying different settings i have managed to make the Ram run at 1000+, to make that possible i have had to increase the Bus Speed to 198 and decrease the CPU's multiplier to 12, decreasing the CPU multiplier decrease the CPU GHz and the results were:  CPU 2.4GHz - Ram 1000+, not worth at all



*So what is the memory set at, with the 4.0GHz on the cpu?*  The SR-2 manual would seem to imply that 1600 is the best ram speed you can do.

At 1333 I can lower timing to 7-7-7 on a X5677 paired with MSI Big Bang XPower, the memory is rated for 2133.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> *So what is the memory set at, with the 4.0GHz on the cpu?*


1500.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

Here are my results from last night:


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 19, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Could you try to be a bit more condescending?
> 
> It's possible that he needs an earlier model Ram that is meant to run at 1.65V, from Ivy Bridge chip set onwards voltages reduced to 1.5V.



Sorry I thought it was pretty common knowledge. But yeah 1366 1.65 was default voltage and it was Sandy when it went to 1.5


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

I just set default on my rig


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I just set default on my rig
> 
> View attachment 78048


Right now i have auto, Voltage increase automatically when it need it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

I meant "just this minute", not just as in "simply".

The snip was a demo of what my board sets as default volts with 1366.

XMP profile is 1.5 too


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I meant "just this minute", not just as in "simply".
> 
> The snip was a demo of what my board sets as default volts with 1366.
> 
> ...



While it might be a special case with Xeon your XMP profile means nothing other than that is the XMP profile for that particular RAM. Doesn't mean it's "Spec" 1366 mainstream was 1.6V Sandy was when 1.5 became Spec. I bought an upgrade Bundle for when I did my Ex-Wifes new build(CPU/MoBo RAM) 2500K and they bundled it with 1.6V Ram which rather annoyed me because it was "old spec" not to say it doesn't work(of course it does) but it's not "correct" for Sandy or anything after.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 19, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> While it might be a special case with Xeon your XMP profile means nothing other than that is the XMP profile for that particular RAM. Doesn't mean it's "Spec" 1366 mainstream was 1.6V Sandy was when 1.5 became Spec. I bought an upgrade Bundle for when I did my Ex-Wifes new build(CPU/MoBo RAM) 2500K and they bundled it with 1.6V Ram which rather annoyed me because it was "old spec" not to say it doesn't work(of course it does) but it's not "correct" for Sandy or anything after.



I'm a bit confused so does the Microarchitecture (Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell etc) specify the RAM spec (voltage, speed)?  Or does the CPU Socket (LGA 1155, LGA 1150, LGA 1151 etc)?
And then in your case where you have 1.6V ram but the mobo spec says 1.5V do you run the ram at the 1.6V ram spec or the 1.5V mobo spec?


----------



## slozomby (Aug 20, 2016)

Agentbb007 said:


> I'm a bit confused so does the Microarchitecture (Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell etc) specify the RAM spec (voltage, speed)?  Or does the CPU Socket (LGA 1155, LGA 1150, LGA 1151 etc)?
> And then in your case where you have 1.6V ram but the mobo spec says 1.5V do you run the ram at the 1.6V ram spec or the 1.5V mobo spec?



the ram sticks themselves will have a recommended voltage. and the motherboard will have adjustments to match that. most ddr2 ecc 1333 ram ( very common server ram) is 1.65 volts. ddr4 sticks will go anywhere from 1.2 to 1.65v depending on size of chip and speed.  thats why the vendors all put out a "supported ram list".

age of the system will affect it as well. older boards ( such as the one this thread is discussing) didnt know about anything higher than pc1333. 

Server boards have far less ( or at least harder to get at) settings for overclocking or using "unsupported" tech


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Sandy was when 1.5 became Spec. I bought an upgrade Bundle for when I did my Ex-Wifes new build(CPU/MoBo RAM) 2500K and they bundled it with 1.6V Ram which rather annoyed me because it was "old spec" not to say it doesn't work(of course it does) but it's not "correct" for Sandy or anything after.


Actually Ivy Bridge was when 1.5 became spec, Sandy Bridge was 1.6. G.Skill actually had it printed on the Ram I bought that it could not be used in older systems, and there were forum threads about it at the time.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Agentbb007 said:


> I'm a bit confused so does the Microarchitecture (Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell etc) specify the RAM spec (voltage, speed)?  Or does the CPU Socket (LGA 1155, LGA 1150, LGA 1151 etc)?
> And then in your case where you have 1.6V ram but the mobo spec says 1.5V do you run the ram at the 1.6V ram spec or the 1.5V mobo spec?


The Processor used contains the Memory Controller Hub, so determines the Ram capabilities.
I would not use 1.5V spec Ram in an older board.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> The Processor used contains the Memory Controller Hub, so determines the Ram capabilities.
> I would not use 1.5V spec Ram in an older board.



My Ram is rated 1.5V and i have the voltages set Auto.

Results: *1.682V*


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 20, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My Ram is rated 1.5V and i have the voltages set Auto.
> Results: *1.682V*



Not sure if the over volt is due to "Auto" setting, the OC or SR-2 specific but have you tried to set it at 1.65v( that may be plenty for a 1.5v kit).  The less heat the better.

Also, what is the ram set at (7 or 8 or 9), have you tried to lower the latency, command rate at 1 or 2T?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Not sure if the over volt is due to "Auto" setting, the OC or SR-2 specific but have you tried to set it at 1.65v( that may be plenty for a 1.5v kit).  The less heat the better.
> 
> Also, what is the ram set at (7 or 8 or 9), have you tried to lower the latency, command rate at 1 or 2T?




 

I prefer to run command rate 1T, i will try this settings:  9-11-9-27


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 20, 2016)

Agentbb007 said:


> I'm a bit confused so does the Microarchitecture (Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell etc) specify the RAM spec (voltage, speed)?  Or does the CPU Socket (LGA 1155, LGA 1150, LGA 1151 etc)?
> And then in your case where you have 1.6V ram but the mobo spec says 1.5V do you run the ram at the 1.6V ram spec or the 1.5V mobo spec?



Like any "Overclocking" you go out Spec.


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 20, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Last night after many hours trying different settings i have managed to make the Ram run at 1000+, to make that possible i have had to increase the Bus Speed to 198 and decrease the CPU's multiplier to 12, decreasing the CPU multiplier decrease the CPU GHz and the results were:
> CPU 2.4GHz - Ram 1000+, not worth at all, right now the CPU's are overclocked at 4.0GHz, last night i did a slight overclock to 4.2GHz and the Ram was running at 800+, higher overclock = higher Ram Speed, till i don't Watercooler those CPU's i won't overclock higher than 4.2GHz.
> 
> Edit: if i had a CPU with higher multiplier, for example: with a multiplier of 30 things would be a lot easier, so far as i know the X5687 3.6GHz/ turbo boost 3.80GHz is 27 but i don't think that things would change that much.
> ...





Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 78073
> 
> I prefer to run command rate 1T, i will try this settings:  9-11-9-27



There should be another RAM divider.1500-low 2000s is the sweet spot.

here:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/ miahallen knew his stuff.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 20, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Actually Ivy Bridge was when 1.5 became spec, Sandy Bridge was 1.6. G.Skill actually had it printed on the Ram I bought that it could not be used in older systems, and there were forum threads about it at the time.



Sandy was 1.5...That is what I was using (Corsair Vengence 1600 1.5V) It wouldn't have been available for me to use if it started with Ivy..


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 21, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Sandy was 1.5...That is what I was using (Corsair Vengence 1600 1.5V) It wouldn't have been available for me to use if it started with Ivy..


You might be right.
I do remember, that G.Skill Ripjaws Ram used on Sandy Bridge could not be used on the new Ivy Bridge boards when it came out, there was articles about it and a big deal made about the new Ram released for the new chip. Like I said previously, it was on the packaging that it was compatible for Ivy Bridge and newer Motherboards.
Maybe that was just marketing to get people to buy new stuff.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> You might be right.
> I do remember, that G.Skill Ripjaws Ram used on Sandy Bridge could not be used on the new Ivy Bridge boards when it came out, there was articles about it and a big deal made about the new Ram released for the new chip. Like I said previously, it was on the packaging that it was compatible for Ivy Bridge and newer Motherboards.
> Maybe that was just marketing to get people to buy new stuff.



Yeah P67 was the first 1155 Board/Chipset and was definitely 1.5V But it was definitely a confusing time for RAM because of it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I prefer to run command rate 1T, i will try this settings: 9-11-9-27




You should try 9-9-9-24 if OK then
drop to 8-8-8-(24 auto)
7-8-8-24
7-8-7-24
7-7-7-(? auto)


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> You should try 9-9-9-24 if OK then
> drop to 8-8-8-(24 auto)
> 7-8-8-24
> 7-8-7-24
> 7-7-7-(? auto)


9-9-9-24 are the settings that i am using, I will try the 8 and if works the 7.

Btw, my Ram is rated 1.5V but i have it auto and the bios set it at 1.68V, isn't that too much?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 9-9-9-24 are the settings that i am using, I will try the 8 and if works the 7.
> 
> Btw, my Ram is rated 1.5V but i have it auto and the bios set it at 1.68V, isn't that too much?



The ram is fine with voltages. Dont worry about that.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> The ram is fine with voltages. Dont worry about that.


I have read somewhere that Ram degrade faster than other components.

I guess that the Ram it's not that happy running with those extra voltages, plus for sure they run hotter.


----------



## punyon (Aug 25, 2016)

Out of curiosity, have you tried XMP with just 3 modules instead of 6 ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 25, 2016)

punyon said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried XMP with just 3 modules instead of 6 ?


In case you are unaware ( and not reading Entire thread )
Its an EVGA SR2    Duel CPU motherboard
There are Slots for 6 Ram modules PER CPU (total of 12 )


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its an EVGA SR2 Duel CPU motherboard


 He has missed that part


----------



## punyon (Aug 25, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> In case you are unaware ( and not reading Entire thread )
> Its an EVGA SR2    Duel CPU motherboard
> There are Slots for 6 Ram modules PER CPU (total of 12 )



My bad. Didnt notice the dual cpu part. Had similar experience on single cpu board with fully populated banks. Didn't play well with xmp. Especially if the RAM is dual sided.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

I have it set to 1.5V,  one hour running MemTest and no crash


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have it set to 1.5V,  one hour running MemTest and no crash



At what speeds and timings???


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> At what speeds and timings???


1600 9-9-9-24 T1


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2016)

Did you ever check if you might of manually changed the memory ratio or the memory ratio was changed by the motherboard could of been the reason for the sticks running @ 750 MHz. I've seen that memory clock speed reported as DDR3-1500 in UEFI on my Asus Z97-E when I was looking through DRAM reference 100/133 MHz base clock were your allowed the ability to change the ratio.

Edit: I skipped the second/third page so I may of missed it.
Edit 2: I looked through page 2/3, and seen you had photos of the BIOS option/s on page 2 I was asking about so nvm my above post.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 25, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 1600 9-9-9-24 T1



You should be able to run them abit faster then that. They are at stock 1866 9-10-9-28 T1 @1.5v.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> You should be able to run them abit faster then that. They are at stock 1866 9-10-9-28 T1 @1.5v.


Yeah i know they can run faster, but for that i need to increase the bus speed and that's mean CPU speed will be involved too and at the moment i don't have an adequate cooler to run the CPUs above 4.3GHz.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2016)

Today i have done some test to see how much i should increase the Bus speed in order that the Ram runs at 1866.

Here are the results:

I need  to increase the bus speed to 186 but automatically the CPU's will run at 5.0GHz


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2016)

CPU multiplier at 23x186 would that work? I looked up your Xeon @ CPU-World for default set multiplier.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> CPU multiplier at 23x186 would that work? I looked up your Xeon @ CPU-World for default set multiplier.


Yes 23x186 that's the right setting but as i mentioned CPU's will automatically run at 5.0GHz, the screenshot says it all.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2016)

Nvm then, so you would rather not lose turbo mode correct?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Nvm then, so you would rather not lose turbo mode correct?


Exactly.
If i disable turbo mode my CPU's will be constantly running at whatever speed i decide to overclock it and i don't like that.

Edit: for 24/7 i prefer to keep turbo mode, for benchmark i can disable if i have to.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 27, 2016)

Stay with 1600 memory speed but see if you can get tighter timings like 8-8-8-24 t1


----------

